# Sehr leise 120mm Lüfter, rote LED



## windowsfan (15. März 2012)

*Sehr leise 120mm Lüfter, rote LED*

Hallo, 

ich suche nach sehr leisen 120mm Lüftern mit 3-PIN Anschluss. Wichtig wäre auch das die Kabel nicht allzu kurz sind.

Ein kleines extra wäre noch rote LED Belüftung, aber nicht unbedingt ein muss. (Da ist mir der Geräuschpegel wichtiger!)

Könnt ihr mir da gute Modelle empfehlen?

Gruß


----------



## Softy (15. März 2012)

*AW: Sehr leise 120mm Lüfter, rote LED*

Superleise wären diese hier: Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe M12-S1, 120x120x25mm, 750rpm, 58m³/h, 8dB(A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Hier ein Review dazu: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...er-multiframe-leiser-als-eine-vogelfeder.html

Leise, aber nicht unhörbar, dafür mit LED's: Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 63.78m³/h, 17dB(A) (UCTA12N-R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## windowsfan (15. März 2012)

*AW: Sehr leise 120mm Lüfter, rote LED*

Noiseblocker sehen sehr gut aus  Muss nur schauen ob die in mein Budget passen


----------



## Uter (16. März 2012)

*AW: Sehr leise 120mm Lüfter, rote LED*

Als günstige Alternative zu den Multis kannst du auch die Black SilentPro nehmen, der Unterschied ist v.a. der Rahmen.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wären Silent Wings USC oder 2, wobei letztere m.M.n. das schlechtere P/L-Verhältnis haben, erstere sind aber EOL. Ein weiterer Nachteil dieser Lüfter ist der runde Rahmen, so sind sie z.B. für Waküs ungeeignet.


----------



## windowsfan (16. März 2012)

*AW: Sehr leise 120mm Lüfter, rote LED*

Wie ist denn der Unterschied in der Lautstärke zwischen den Noiseblocker Black SilentPro und den Mutliframes? Preislich kämen mir die Black SilentPro's ja schon sehr entgegen


----------



## Uter (16. März 2012)

*AW: Sehr leise 120mm Lüfter, rote LED*

Prinzipiell ist kein Unterschied in der Lautstärke, lediglich die Entkopplung ist bei den Multis besser, das lässt sich aber verschmerzen.


----------



## windowsfan (16. März 2012)

*AW: Sehr leise 120mm Lüfter, rote LED*

Ich seh grad ich kann auch einen 200mm Lüfter einbauen 

Das wirft ein paar neue Fragen auf:

Was empfiehlt sich von der Kühlung her und vom Geräuschpegel her?
Falls 200mm, welcher wäre da schön "ruhig"?


----------



## Raketenjoint (16. März 2012)

*AW: Sehr leise 120mm Lüfter, rote LED*

Richtig ruhig: BitFenix Spectre Non-LED schwarz, 200x200x20mm, 500-700rpm, 109.85m³/h, 19dB(A) (BFF-SCF-20020KK-RP) | Geizhals Deutschland
Diesen Lüfter habe ich auch. Ungeregelt sind die schon unhörbar. Leider ist der Luftdurchsatz nicht so hoch, sollte aber für das Gehäuse reichen. Aber ich glaube kaum, dass ein 120mm mit der gleichen Lautstärke mehr schafft. LEDs kannst du auch noch nehmen (BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/rot, 200x200x20mm).


----------



## blautemple (17. März 2012)

*AW: Sehr leise 120mm Lüfter, rote LED*

leise rote 120 wären auch die enermax t.b. appollish


----------



## Uter (18. März 2012)

*AW: Sehr leise 120mm Lüfter, rote LED*

Bei den übergroßen Lüftern gibt es leider keine Modelle, die mit den hochwertigen 120 oder 140ern mithalten können. Das heißt nicht, dass sie extrem laut sein müssen, aber für eine wirklich sehr leises System sind sie unbrauchbar.


----------

